# Polished Bliss®: Ne Plus Ultra - Bentley Arnage 155 Hour detail...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was the latest Ne Plus Ultra detail that was completed a month or so back on this Bentley Arnage:























































(centre caps were removed at this stage to get rid of all the road salt)

The car was booked in for the best part of 2 weeks but it had been in to us the week previous for a 1 day protection detail as a friend of the owner was getting married so he wanted the car to be spruced up for their big day. The Exterior was pretty filthy again due to the salt on the roads etc but the interior was still pretty much spotless...










...As was the engine bay, just a light covering of dust:










As the car had been freshly detailed last week we were able to get through the wash stage fairly quickly as everything was still pretty clean underneath the road grime - here's a few pics of the wash stage anyways using the usual methods and products:



















303 Aerospace beading away nicely on the engine bay after a quick rinse:




























The car was rinsed and then put inside for a bit of spot claying to remove a few fresh contaminants on the paintwork and then dried with PB luxury drying towels and the Black Baron drier:



















With the car ready for paint correction it was time to assess the paint thickness:










Some fairly low spots...



















...And some fairly high!










Composites gauge was used for the plastic panels:










So all in all, very inconsistent readings, which meant alot of readings had to be taken for every panel (approx 100 for a door etc).

The short story of why the car was booked in with us is as follows:

The owner was unhappy with the paint finish due to several of his drivers using the local car washes/brushes etc so he had several different places machine polish the car in attempt to bring some life back to the paint - one of those were Bentley themselves. The owner was still far from happy after this and the following pics should show you why...






























































































































































































The wedding ribbons had left their mark - quite literally...










So as you can see, it wasn't exactly in the best of ways! The owner had made it quite clear that this was the last chance for the car and if he still wasn't happy with it by the end then the car would be getting sold.

So, on with what was my biggest challenge to date!...

As always, I spent a bit of time working out a pad and polish combination that would achieve the desired level of correction. The paint was pretty hard but quite sticky in places too - not something I've usually associated with hard paints in the past but first time for everything as they say.

First stage of correction was Meguiars 105 and Lake Country foamed wool:










The good thing with the wool is that sticky paint isn't really a major problem due to the cooler temperatures when compounding so at least that was something!

This was then followed up with Menzerna 203S & 3.02 in some places with a Lake Country polishing pad. The first two stages were done a panel at a time so I only had one more trip round the car to refine at the end - more of a psychological thing really as I didn't fancy the soul destroying task of three seperate trips round such a huge car!

The result of the first two stages (with the last refining stage still to follow later) were as shown below:










So with my method sorted out I cracked on with the rest of the car, with just under 90 hours of compounding ahead of me. Most of the correction shots are in no particular order:

Ribbon marks fully removed on the bonnet:










This small nick in the paint is typical of what was left:










This could be removed if you took another circa 10 microns off but it would be complete overkill when you can see the rest of the surrounding paint is perfect 

There were some really deep sanding marks next to the headlights, the below shot is after 1 hit with the wool pad and an IPA wipe down:










After a 2nd hit:










After a 3rd - just the wool marks left now:










The DA machine was used for the headlights:










*Front bumper before*:










*After*:










*Before*:










*After*:










*Before*:










*After*:










Martin from Dent Devils dropped in by to work his magic on a few minor dings - I love watching this guy work, I'm always amazed at what he can remove from what seems like impossible places to get to! Highly recommended if you're in the Aberdeen area :thumb:










Onto what was probably the worst area of the car, the boot lid:




























*Before*:










*After*:










*50/50*:



















Completed shot later :thumb:

*Before*:










*After*:










One good thing with all that sanding from the factory is the low level of orange peel:










*Before*:










*After*:










A couple more 50/50's:



















Up onto the roof:




























*Rear bumper before*:










*After*:










Whilst I'd been busy with the paintwork I'd found plenty for Colin to do, including waxing all interior trim...










...And cleaning in and around all the switches etc with cotton buds and some IPA (I'm sure he was really hating me by this point ):


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The pedals were really letting the interior down so these were removed and after a bit of attention with crackle finish paint and some sand paper they were back to new again :thumb:

*Before*:










*After*:










The wheels were removed and polished with Menzerna 203S:










The areas the machine couldn't reach were done by hand:










They were then cleansed with Werkstat Prime and topped with a couple of coats of Blackfire Metal Sealant:










Arches were fully detailed and hubs painted too:

*Before*:










*After*:



















The back arches had fabric liners (I don't care if they reduce road noise, they're a complete pain to clean sometimes!) so a good thorough brush and vacuum was needed for these!










Once I'd finished the first 2 stages of correction I decided to put the car outside again to rinse off all the compounding dust. Usually I never find a need for this but with each panel needing at least 3 or 4 hits the dust soon got pretty heavy! 

I foamed the car with Meguiars Hyper Wash @ 50/60 degrees and then rinsed, this was at approx 1am on a Saturday morning!










With the car back inside and dried with the Black Baron it was time for the refining stage.

As the car had sticky paint and was solid black I decided to finish with the DA machine, purely because I didn't have to worry about leaving trails and the DA is usually much less effort on sticky paints - all you have to make sure is that you finish crystal clear with no micro marring left over. Due to the size of the car it would have taken forever to refine with the rotary and there would be no guarantees that it would finish down 100% trail free anyways so why make life difficult for myself? 

Meguiars 205 was used with a Lake Country Polishing Pad. This polish is great with the rotary but I've been equally impressed when using it with dual action machines, especially on sticky paints where it almost buffs off like a sealant as opposed to an oily polish.

The polish was worked at speed 5/5.5 with moderate to heavy pressure for the first few passes before decreasing the pressure and slowing the machine to speed 4 with very light pressure to ensure a crystal clear finish.

A perfect micro marring free finish:










Hopefully this goes some way to rubbishing claims by some that you cant finish down that well with DA machines - all you need is the right pad, polish and technique :thumb:

When all the polishing was complete I lightly dusted the car down before carrying out a thorough IPA wipe down:










LSP of choice was Migliore Competizione - I've been seriously impressed with this wax and I swear you want to eat the stuff when you smell it :lol:










This was applied *VERY* thinly to a couple of panels at a time and then carefully buffed off. The Migliore waxes don't set like most other waxes so they're still wet when you remove them - hence why you have to put them on as thin as possible or they can be tricky to remove and will clog up your microfibre.

As usual, the finishing touches were completed including Werkstat Prime Strong on the grill and all exterior chrome trim:










The engine bay was dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant again:



















After a wipe down with Migliore QD this was the result of *104* hours of machine polishing and *155* man-hours in total...





































































































































































































































































































































The customer was so happy with the final result that he has now cancelled his order for the new Rolls Royce Ghost as he is now keeping the Bentley - cant say much more than that :thumb:

Thanks for reading,

Clark


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

What a beautiful turnaround Clark:thumb: You never fail to impress me. I appreciate you taking the time to post this. Keep up the great work. What's next on your agenda?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Stunning results Clark!, well worth the effort!

:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning work dude, I bet Mr C was delighted with the results. Stroll on the next Ne Plus Ultra detail...... Any clues?

:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality work, write-up and results mate.:thumb:

Your thoughts on the LC wool pad please.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Top work again boys:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

You dont get much better than that. Not surprised the owner was happy.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning work


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

that is lush mate!!


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

As always great work!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb work as always :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Very nice job Clark and Colin! If this car comes back for a top up detail, do let us know how the Migliore wax is holding on and beading, thanks!


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Amazing as ever Clark! :thumb:


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Fappin eck Clark, what a truly stunning finish! :thumb:

That bootlid was horrific! :doublesho

Paul


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

Been watching your work (Polished Bliss) for many years now & i've never been able to fault it once. I would imagine most of the job satisfaction comes from seeing the owners face. 
Great work again guys, she's stunning:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning clark great work :argie:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Clark said:


> The customer was so happy with the final result that he has now cancelled his order for the new Rolls Royce Ghost
> Clark


Gutted! Would have enjoyed a write up on that! :lol:

Stunning.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow!:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fair play for taking the time to write this one up, she's a beauty


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The 50/50 on that boot lid :doublesho looks great, and loving the honesty yet again :thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

stunning work mate!!


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome work Clark, those things are huge. I hope hes got you looking after it now, would be ashame if the guys drivers are going to just wreck it again.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely mate

Bet your knackered


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome & honest write up writeup, results speaks for its self


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome!!

im not looking forward to the one i have to do at the end of the month now!


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

looks amazing!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stupendous results and pictures showing what goes into the 'Ultimate' detail.

I always really look forward to these write up's :thumb:.

Thanks for taking the time to prepare this as well, because I'm sure after 155 man hrs you really didn't want to spend a couple of hours doing the write up .

Can't wait for the next one .


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Amazing as usual and the night time foam pic is great. Clarke, you make NHS nurses look like part timers!:lol:
Phil


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Speechless


----------



## Rickymx (Sep 12, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Stunning!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

"...an ispiration!"


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> "...an ispiration!"


to us all


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great as always looks super


----------



## steven (Jan 10, 2010)

just stunning!! superb work


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What a finish that is :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

I think perfect isn't good enough to describe this!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

awesome job clark and co that finish is awesome. I cant wait to put that wax on a whole car tried it on a panel yesterday and ended up smelling the panel:lol:

Nice mate:thumb::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work as always fella


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning as per usual!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Clark :thumb: :buffer: :argie: :driver:

no words needed 

Kelly

www.kdskeltec.co.uk


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Simply Awsome.

Gareth..


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome work Clark and thanks for doing this one as a write up rather than a video/slideshow!

How is your new assistant progressing? Will we be seeing him flying solo on a full detail anytime soon?


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW. amazing


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Top job there, very impressive turn around

Take this is the bently you were telling me about last time i was in.

Also got any contact details for Martin at dent devils?? Got a niggly couple of things i want rid of


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a truly wonderful finish on an absolutely beautiful car. Excellent.


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

these results are unreal.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Fantastic work and beautiful photo's :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing Job There :thumb:

Seen this beast when i came past to empty my wallet.... IT IS HUGE!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Worthy of all praise, truly awesome stuff!


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Good work mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Awesome work guys, nice to see Competizione make an appearance. That Bentley was shocking and you certainly turned it around to a masterpiece!

:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh thats very nice, great work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Cracking work as usual PB.

Also very interested in the LC wool pads, more info please Clark ;-)


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Always enjoy the PB write ups...amazing amount of work there, looks better than new.


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job ! :doublesho


----------



## AndrewG (Jan 27, 2008)

as always, great job on that Clark! Everytime I go through the studio for a nosey, polished bliss is always first on my list to look for any new write ups, great work! as said earlier an inspiration to us all, thanks for taking the time to do this write up...stroll on your next:thumb::buffer:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome work as usual guys !!!


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

The customer was so happy with the final result that he has now cancelled his order for the new Rolls Royce Ghost as he is now keeping the Bentley - cant say much more than that :thumb:


I bet Rolls Royce are miffed he cancelled his order......... Truely amazing result in the end.


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

fantastic work, the car looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Outstanding work


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

WyattEarp said:


> What a beautiful turnaround Clark:thumb: You never fail to impress me. I appreciate you taking the time to post this. Keep up the great work. What's next on your agenda?


You'll just have to wait and see 



Gleammachine said:


> Quality work, write-up and results mate.:thumb:
> 
> Your thoughts on the LC wool pad please.


They are very good indeed, they cut well but finish down just as good as the likes of the grey Gloss-It wool. I used them with Fast Cut Plus on a 6 series BMW last week and was able to go straight to 85RE for refining :thumb:



sczscoob said:


> *Been watching your work (Polished Bliss) for many years now & i've never been able to fault it once*. I would imagine most of the job satisfaction comes from seeing the owners face.
> Great work again guys, she's stunning:thumb:


Thanks mate, I think that comment may just find its way onto our testimonial page 



pcc said:


> Awesome work Clark, those things are huge. I hope hes got you looking after it now, would be ashame if the guys drivers are going to just wreck it again.


I think the car may be getting kept for personal use now so I've every faith that it will stay in tip top shape, the owner has all the right products and know how to maintain it to a high standard - fingers crossed anyways 



rmorgan84 said:


> Awesome work Clark and thanks for doing this one as a write up rather than a video/slideshow!
> 
> How is your new assistant progressing? Will we be seeing him flying solo on a full detail anytime soon?


He's doing fine, although I'm sure I get on his nerves some days with my OCD! No full details with paint correction for at least a year or so though, I want him to be able to do 1 day protection details in his sleep before we move him on to anything else :thumb:



drka-drka said:


> Top job there, very impressive turn around
> 
> Take this is the bently you were telling me about last time i was in.
> 
> Also got any contact details for Martin at dent devils?? Got a niggly couple of things i want rid of


Martin can be contacted on 07702 162962 

Thanks to all for the great feedback - makes the 4 or 5 hours spent putting the write up together worth while :lol:


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Stunning.. thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome as always :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great detail, write-up and photo's too!!:thumb: 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Amazing work.... i am not one to kiss a55 but seriously credit where credit is due. amazing work clark and guys.... now the old "do u ever think of doing this for a living" joke comes in LOL!!!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Totally amazing mate. Top work ever :thumb:


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

amazing

probably one of your best write ups robbie


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Simply Stunning!!!!
Fantastic write up, definately be trying the 105\wool pad combo to keep the tempdown


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Top work as always :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Rswim21 (Aug 27, 2007)

Amazing work clark! Thank you for the great photos, story, and your dilligence. Most admireable.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

butterbean said:


> amazing
> 
> probably one of your best write ups robbie


Who the hell's robbie?? :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Amazing work.... i am not one to kiss a55 but seriously credit where credit is due. amazing work clark and guys.... now the old "do u ever think of doing this for a living" joke comes in LOL!!!


Haha thanks Ronnie 



slrestoration said:


> Simply Stunning!!!!
> Fantastic write up, definately be trying the 105wool pad combo to keep the tempdown


It works very well, a ring of product in the middle and start straight from 2000rpm's works best for me. If you hold it on the spot for a second or so when you start it up this will prime the pad and you'll get zero sling aswell :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Stunning work there, loving the 50/50 shots!Bet the owner was very very very pleased.Well done :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous result there Clark, it was certainly in some state and not surprised the owner was impressed. Some of the finished shots are simply stunning with the sun reflecting pof the paint, well done to you and Colin.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Clark said:


> Who the hell's robbie?? :lol:


"No Trig my names Rodney"

"Oh right - sorry Dave"


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

That's a really unbelievable recovery, did You achieve the same level of correction for the thin areas?

One thing came into my mind, though: Now that the owner has restored confidence in his car, wouldn't it be good advice to send him to a body shop to have the thin clear topped off? I guess that it would be money well spent, and that he should be able to afford it.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Fabien (Dec 16, 2009)

Finally I can see your work on this big Mama, the correction is very good, now you're using often the #105, do you think it's the better compound with the FCP and power gloss ??

The finished shots looks unreal, the mirror effects is very impressive, what about the colour intensity in reality ?

As always stunning work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

nice work clark, bet you were pooped after that!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning... absolutely stunning Clark :thumb:

I have to visit the Bentley factory in Crewe on a regular basis through work and got to see these things being made on the production line... they're incredible cars when you look at them in that level of detail.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, i am speechless!!!! :doublesho


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

That's an unholy amount of work, truly impressive attention to detail! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Top_Gun said:


> That's a really unbelievable recovery, did You achieve the same level of correction for the thin areas?
> 
> One thing came into my mind, though: Now that the owner has restored confidence in his car, wouldn't it be good advice to send him to a body shop to have the thin clear topped off? I guess that it would be money well spent, and that he should be able to afford it.
> 
> ...


Luckily the low spots were only over a 2 or 3 cm square area and they weren't so low that correction was impossible. The car itself was generally pretty healthy which was a bit of a surprise considering how hard it had been machined previously!



Fabien said:


> Finally I can see your work on this big Mama, the correction is very good, now you're using often the #105, do you think it's the better compound with the FCP and power gloss ??
> 
> The finished shots looks unreal, the mirror effects is very impressive, what about the colour intensity in reality ?
> 
> As always stunning work


105 is generally my go to compound when using wool but I still prefer S100 or FCP when using foam, S100 gets used the least amount as I've found it to cut the most (some people have had other findings but from my experiences I've managed to get it to cut really hard and pretty fast!) so obviously I only need it for really severe scratches etc.

The final shots do a pretty good job of capturing the final finish but as we all know, they always look that bit better in the metal


----------



## lee-bowman (Jul 30, 2007)

so very impressive!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Simply outstanding.


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

A stunning detail & stunned at the number of man hours involved.
Excellent!


----------



## Fabien (Dec 16, 2009)

Clark said:


> 105 is generally my go to compound when using wool but I still prefer S100 or FCP when using foam, S100 gets used the least amount as I've found it to cut the most (some people have had other findings but from my experiences I've managed to get it to cut really hard and pretty fast!) so obviously I only need it for really severe scratches etc.
> 
> The final shots do a pretty good job of capturing the final finish but as we all know, they always look that bit better in the metal


Thank you for your answer Clark


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Amazing. That's the type of care you'd expect with a Bentley...

Taking it to a hand car wash is disgraceful really.

Brian


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

I havent been on here in quite a while and that is exactly what i've been missing. Amazing work guys


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

wrxmania said:


> Amazing. That's the type of care you'd expect with a Bentley...
> 
> Taking it to a hand car wash is disgraceful really.
> 
> Brian


Yeah but it isnt really though if you dont know any beter. Alot of people think they're doing a good thing by taking their cars to the car wash etc, it's not untill they come across the concept of detailing that they realise the error of their ways


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think it's just par for the course for 99.99999% of the UK public. Most people know that automated machines scratch so by taking it to a hand wash (as Clark points out) they are under the impression that it's a safer option.

What they won't realise is 30 mins before they arrived the sponge has been used from top to bottom on a stinking van and dropped a few times.


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you by chance have a high res of this one?









Loving this shot!

I certainly hope the owner was pleased with the results as they are incredible :thumb:


----------



## robxr2 (Feb 25, 2009)

awesome work, stunning


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nick_S said:


> Do you by chance have a high res of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we do :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> Yes we do :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Clarke never fails to amaze me

Stunning job


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

outstanding work fella...


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Top notch mate.


----------



## nesha83 (Jun 26, 2009)

Woooow...stunning.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree - that is a fantastic job and an absolutely stunning result and one of the reasons I registered with DW was to post on this thread.

When I have a Bentley, I'll let you detail it!


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome car and results well done. 155 hours! Deep pockets to pay for a correction of that length!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> I agree - that is a fantastic job and an absolutely stunning result and one of the reasons I registered with DW was to post on this thread.
> 
> When I have a Bentley, I'll let you detail it!


Look forward to it :thumb:



takemetothepub said:


> Awesome car and results well done. 155 hours! Deep pockets to pay for a correction of that length!


Think of the value it added to the car though


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, just. . . . wow! I love your posts! I could read them for hours :thumb:


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Always look forward to your write ups and that's another outstanding turnaround! 

Really, really awesome work!


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

Clark said:


> Think of the value it added to the car though


Oh totaly worth every penny  stunning results


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic work. Wow. :thumb:


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Simply put 

I N C R E D I B L E turnaround.....truly inspiring finish :thumb:

Ive saved loads of images for motivational times :buffer:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Outstanding work!  :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, all I can say!!!!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow amazing detail! 
You really turned a swirly beast into a class Bentley beauty:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Loving proper bentleys, did you sell your scooby ?


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

I love all the Ne Plus write ups, to me this the best yet :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Loving proper bentleys, did you sell your scooby ?


No mate, how come?


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

What an amazing car and an amazing write up. Excellent work, very impressive.


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

this thread is superb


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Clark said:


> No mate, how come?


Just when I saw the golf in the background


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

That's not mine, the faded red mk4 Astra you may see in the background of some write up's is my run around car - still have the WR1


----------

